# Citizens arrest!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Too bad everyone isnt like this guy. There would be a lot less crime.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

They got owned, why did he do that? what crime did the guys on the scooter commit?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

They swiped a purse from a woman down the street. Take a look at the text on the link.


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

That was great! I needed something like that to brighten my day. Just goes to show you that there are many good people on earth.


----------

